# comment brancher un micro sur un imac ?



## caro (22 Janvier 2001)

Bonjour,
je suis utilisatrice d'un pc mais ma cousine a un mac (nouveau modèle). Elle souhaiterait brancher un micro. J'ai essayé de le branché (au port micro) mais je n'ai aucun son ! Commment faire svp ? (si vous pouviez me répondre assez rapidement ce serait sympa pour elle)Merci d'avance


----------



## Bernard53 (22 Janvier 2001)

Allez dans le Tableau de bord Son, choisissez l'onglet Entrée et sélectionnez Micro externe.

Salutations.


----------



## smileapple (22 Janvier 2001)

si c'est un imac le micro est intégré tu peut en rajouter un  mais celui qui est avec fonctione tres bien

[Ce message a été modifié par smileapple (edited 22 Janvier 2001).]


----------



## nicodeb (2 Février 2001)

les micros PC ne fonctionnent pas sur les mac ( les récents en tout cas), il faut un micro Plaintalk, c'est à dire avec une prise jack plus longue que les autre micros standards....


----------

